# 20 acres, home, Ozark county, Missouri



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

This is NOT mine and I don't know anything about it, other than what's on the website, but the price seems right, and seems like a decent property!

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Highway-95_Wasola_MO_65773_M86862-85858?row=1

And, if the link doesn't work well....31625 hwy 95, Wasola, MO 65773

Mon


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a heck of a deal! Most places the land alone would go for tat, but this has a livable house, barn, pond, outbuildings & fencing!


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinker said:


> but this has a livable house


It is always interesting how people will describe the same home differently, I agree with you seems like a heck of a deal to me, and for me the house is looking to be in great shape just a bit on the older side for the kitchen cabinets. for me livable is well needs to be remodeled completely but I can live there while I do that asap â¦ when looking at those picture well except the dark kitchen all looks good to me.

PS not trying to be mean etc just pointing out how we can all describe differently the same house.

thanks for posting that one frog mammy I am sure some one will snag it up shortly


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

The question is, 
What kind of work is in the area. I like the area and the property looks good.
But in order for us to buy, there would need to be work. I did a search and 90% of what I found was truck driving jobs and that isn't something I can do any longer..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> The question is,
> What kind of work is in the area. I like the area and the property looks good.
> But in order for us to buy, there would need to be work. I did a search and 90% of what I found was truck driving jobs and that isn't something I can do any longer..


That's the catch-22 that always gets me. If land is cheap enough for me there isn't any work that I can do. I'm working on learning a more portable skill but it will take another year or so.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

fishhead said:


> That's the catch-22 that always gets me. If land is cheap enough for me there isn't any work that I can do. I'm working on learning a more portable skill but it will take another year or so.



I hear ya!
I spent 4 years working as a grain miller (making flour)
11 years working a national trucking company dock
and now the last 12 years working as a draftsman / CADD Operator / Plumbing estimator.
I've also done part time work as a bar tender and various other minor jobs.
Yet I still can't seem to find work in the locations I would consider moving to and could afford the land..

I have run into situations where they wouldn't hire me because I wasn't from the area. I had a situation where I had my dream job designing log homes for a major log home manuf. They held the position open for 2 weeks for me. All I had to do was find a place to rent/live. I found out real quick that if you search the rentals etc and called all of the rentals were rented. I was warned that it would be hard to find a place by the owner of the business. He told me they didn't rent to outsiders and he was correct. I was unable to find a place within an 1 1/2 of the business unless I went the Chattanooga. Then the drive and fuel costs didn't make the job worth it.

Oh and I haven't won the lottery so I can't quit working.. :gaptooth:

I hope they find a buyer ..


----------



## Ken_B (Nov 11, 2014)

I liked it except for the neighbor house (and small acreage for it) a mere 140ft away!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> I hear ya!
> I spent 4 years working as a grain miller (making flour)
> 11 years working a national trucking company dock
> and now the last 12 years working as a draftsman / CADD Operator / Plumbing estimator.
> ...


Can't you do CADD and design work at home online?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Can't you do CADD and design work at home online?


Yes if you have the proper licensed program.. But that license is well over $5,000.00 the last time I checked. 
But who knows, starting 2016 Autodesk (the company that makes AutoCAD) is changing their license procedures.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> Yes if you have the proper licensed program.. But that license is well over $5,000.00 the last time I checked.
> But who knows, starting 2016 Autodesk (the company that makes AutoCAD) is changing their license procedures.


I'm enrolled in an ArcGIS online certificate program. When it's over I can rent the program for $100/yr.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I believe it sold!

Mon


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

What was the price?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow...that place is literally 2 1/2 miles as the crow flies from our property!

Probably another reason you don't want to buy it!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It says sold price not available.

Mon


----------

